# Show Us Your Brag Load



## Gypo Logger (Oct 22, 2015)

Since 91, I swear this lil bush buggy has hauled a thousand cords and the tree wheeler has hauled 300 in the last three years. This may be the biggest load yet, about a third of a cord. The wood pictured is a 250 year old dead spruce, and the saw that cut it is a DD 346.


----------



## svk (Oct 22, 2015)

This is about as high as I load it (that's me on the right).


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## svk (Oct 22, 2015)

My buddy's car.


----------



## Marshy (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm still proud of this load of black cherry.






Almost forgot I had this pic also.


----------



## svk (Oct 22, 2015)

That is an awesome truck.


----------



## Zeus103363 (Oct 23, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


>


That's what I'm talking about!........ Just say I can't have 6 chainsaws! .........Fine then...you carry the s**t on your back since I gotta use this little tinker toy poulan. And walk a little faster too!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy (Oct 23, 2015)

svk said:


> That is an awesome truck.


Thanks, I believe that's real close to 2/3 of a cord. Thats the truck I'm putting a newly rebuild L31 vortec engine in. Should be getting the engine back ready for assembly this weekend.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 23, 2015)

I wish I had pics but it was before i was at the shop, maybe 10ish years ago.
Had a guy come buy with a new to him mid 90s F350 single rear with a 12ft long flatbed.
Not sure what the truck had been setup for, but it was quite a bit of bed for a non duallie.

He loaded on a very generous 3 cords of green birch, figure in the area of 8 tons of wood.
Made it about 2 miles and one of his rear wheels came off, busted all the studs.

Ended up having to replace the rear axle too, it was bent pretty badly.


Had a guy call last week, argued that his F250 and bumper pull 20something ft trailer could haul 10 cords. Gave up on convincing mr know it all... whatever, we'll load 100 cords on the darn thing if that's what you want.

He came by... trailer was just a light duty car trailer, 5 lug axles.
Barely got 2 cords loaded and everthing was pretty well screaming and he realized we weren't b/sing him.

He was hauling it to Valdez, a pretty long drive though a few ugly grades.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 23, 2015)

Or this summer we sorted through all the lumber racks and put all the "B" grade lumber for sale at $1/board.

A guy showed up with a full size Bronco and stuffed in a good 250 1 and 2 bys, anything from 8 to 12ft long. It was so back heavy as he pulled out of the yard his front tires were coming off the ground and the wood was hitting the dirt!


----------



## greendohn (Oct 23, 2015)

Most every load I bring home looks like this


----------



## Marshy (Oct 23, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 455412
> View attachment 455411
> View attachment 455410
> ... This may be the biggest load yet, about a third of a cord. ...



No doubt it's a good sized load for the little thing but that looks more like 1/6 of a cord to me. I love those old 3 wheelers, wish I had one to bomb around. I use to work for an old farmers wife pulling weeds in her garden and she would let us take the 3 wheeled gold cart around the farm. Not as capable as a normal 3 wheeler but lots of entertainment.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Oct 23, 2015)

This is a typical load for the old F-350. It's been a great firewood tool.


----------



## Marshy (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice, I wish I hade a K20 or K30 frame on my truck. Of course I'd like a stronger axle too. That's my next phase of my truck, 14 bolt axles and a clean K20/30 frame. Then I can take the body off and do a little repair too.


----------



## svk (Oct 23, 2015)

mn woodcutter said:


> This is a typical load for the old F-350. It's been a great firewood tool. View attachment 455467


Nice truck! She hadn't seen too many MN winters. My cats could enter and exit my old 350 through the cab corner holes.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Oct 23, 2015)

svk said:


> Nice truck! She hadn't seen too many MN winters. My cats could enter and exit my old 350 through the cab corner holes.


Yeah its pretty solid for a 26 yr old truck in MN! It used to be owned by the MN DNR and it just turned over 100k. I especially like it because it is the stripped down version with manual hubs, windows, locks, vinyl bench seat and floor and always starts even when it's been sitting for months and it's -17. (Did that) The best part is I never have to worry about hurting it!


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Marshy (Oct 23, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> View attachment 455473


 I put more wood in my hands ever time I take a piss.


----------



## Whitespider (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Odog (Oct 23, 2015)

Marshy said:


> I put more wood in my hands ever time I take a piss.



No it only looks like you do because you keep forgetting to put down the magnifying glass!


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Oct 23, 2015)

Marshy said:


> I put more wood in my hands ever time I take a piss.



Cool story, Bro.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Oct 23, 2015)

Here's a few from last year.















































Not bad for a 1/2 ton. Rear axle gave up at 160,000 miles and that was before I was using at as a wood hauler. 310,000 now and no breaks since. Loaded like this all the time so she owes me nothing at this point.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Oct 23, 2015)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> Here's a few from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't ask for more than that!


----------



## HD441 (Oct 23, 2015)

My Rincon pulling doubles.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 23, 2015)

Firewood for the shop here


----------



## mn woodcutter (Oct 23, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Firewood for the shop here
> 
> View attachment 455507
> View attachment 455508


Have you been visited by the American Pickers? It looks like you have a neat place to look around!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 23, 2015)

mn woodcutter said:


> Have you been visited by the American Pickers? It looks like you have a neat place to look around!


Not the pickers ,but some of the axe men and ice road trucker guys shop here .Dirty jobs filmed not far from here once also .


----------



## Xjcacher (Oct 23, 2015)

Marshy said:


> I put more wood in my hands ever time I take a piss.


----------



## Marshy (Oct 23, 2015)

Xjcacher said:


>


LOL!


----------



## deerehunter (Oct 23, 2015)

couple of mine


----------



## deerehunter (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## deerehunter (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## c5rulz (Oct 23, 2015)

Wood was free and I ran a skid steer moving snow in exchange for the trucking.
















The big one in the middle weighed about a ton


----------



## mn woodcutter (Oct 23, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> Wood was free and I ran a skid steer moving snow in exchange for the trucking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice loads. What kind of wood is that?


----------



## Marshy (Oct 23, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> Wood was free and I ran a skid steer moving snow in exchange for the trucking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You suck! Didn't you post there somewhere else on the site? I feel like I've seen this before.


----------



## c5rulz (Oct 23, 2015)

mn woodcutter said:


> Nice loads. What kind of wood is that?


The only kind I process, white & red oak plus a sprinkling of hickory.


----------



## c5rulz (Oct 23, 2015)

Marshy said:


> You suck! Didn't you post there somewhere else on the site? I feel like I've seen this before.




I did. The point of this was big loads and I think this qualifies.


----------



## Marshy (Oct 23, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> I did. The point of this was big loads and I think this qualifies.


Only reason I asked was because I thought I've seen it before. You suck every time you bring it up lol. Was that a one time deal or will you be getting more? And idea how many cord of wood did they hold?


----------



## c5rulz (Oct 23, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Only reason I asked was because I thought I've seen it before. You suck every time you bring it up lol. Was that a one time deal or will you be getting more? And idea how many cord of wood did they hold?




I get wood from the logging sites all the time. I know the loggers and then make contact with the landowners to get access. I normally haul it myself on a small trailer that holds about 2 face. If they load me it takes about 3 min. In the last 3 weeks I have done 20 loads. I imagine the container in the pic held 6-7 cord, it was estimated at 16-17 ton.

FWIW, I just got access to a 120 acre parcel they are doing. There should be good cutting for a long time on that one. I am still working on the last two sites they did and have a long way to go.


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 23, 2015)

deerehunter said:


> View attachment 455535


Do you have a big dog and a straight line of fire from the front porch? If I left firewood that close to the road it would evaporate. Oddly enough, when the temperature drops, overnight.


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 23, 2015)

One cord of silver maple delivered to a customer, unloaded and stacked by me and 7 of my kids.

.


----------



## deerehunter (Oct 23, 2015)

KiwiBro said:


> Do you have a big dog and a straight line of fire from the front porch? If I left firewood that close to the road it would evaporate. Oddly enough, when the temperature drops, overnight.



Ive been selling for a while and Ive always said Im sure its going to happen. Last year I thought it did when I got home from work and a facecord was gone. I went bowhunting that night and when I got home a local guy that Ive known for years pulled in with the money. He said he got the wood loaded and didn't realize he "forgot" the money at home. Ive got so much ash stockpiled that if someone needs wood that bad then so be it but I will still be pissed when it happens. And Im sure it will.


----------



## Cody (Oct 24, 2015)

Hauled 7 or 8 loads like this spring of 2013, hauled 3 last fall and hopefully get a few more this year, all Ash.


----------



## dancan (Oct 24, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 455582
> 
> 
> One cord of silver maple delivered to a customer, unloaded and stacked by me and 7 of my kids.
> ...



Some people hire Mexicans for Manuel labour , not Unc , he has a "Made in America" solution .


----------



## c5rulz (Oct 24, 2015)

Ding, Ding, Ding, we have a winnah!





Cody said:


> Hauled 7 or 8 loads like this spring of 2013, hauled 3 last fall and hopefully get a few more this year, all Ash.


----------



## brenndatomu (Oct 24, 2015)

Cody said:


> Hauled 7 or 8 loads like this spring of 2013, hauled 3 last fall and hopefully get a few more this year, all Ash.


Never seen a trailer like that one...what are they used for normally...and how does it work exactly?


----------



## brenndatomu (Oct 24, 2015)

svk said:


> This is about as high as I load it (that's me on the right).
> 
> View attachment 455423


the Ford has a good bit more wood on...just sayin


----------



## svk (Oct 24, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


> the Ford has a good bit more wood on...just sayin


Yeah yeah that was pointed out last time too. Someone has a lot more springs than me.


----------



## c5rulz (Oct 24, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


> Never seen a trailer like that one...what are they used for normally...and how does it work exactly?




It's a side dump trailer. Used for sand, gravel and rock.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Oct 24, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


>



Oh dear, my car made Unc's photo collection. That can't be good


----------



## bigbadbob (Oct 24, 2015)

Some fir,,
BBB


----------



## Cody (Oct 24, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> It's a side dump trailer. Used for sand, gravel and rock.



Exactly, used to haul chicken **** from a big poultry company around here as well. You don't want to drive behind one of them when they're hauling to the fields. It's kind of fun standing on the ground when dumping them, those logs sure shake the ground.


----------



## Jakers (Oct 24, 2015)

Here's one from last year




The Timbren's were working hard o this one. Mostly oak and maple.


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 24, 2015)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Oh dear, my car made Unc's photo collection. That can't be good





That's not the worst of it - I snapped a pic of you in Walmart last week. I think it's good enough to qualify as a "People of Walmart" pic.

You poor fool.


----------



## Windyhill (Oct 24, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> View attachment 455487
> View attachment 455488
> View attachment 455489



Nice 1/4 ton Bamtam T3 Jeep trailer! Those where made in Butler PA 1945-49. Good load!


----------



## Marshy (Oct 24, 2015)

Jakers said:


> Here's one from last year
> 
> View attachment 455739
> 
> ...


Yup, I'd love to get myself a truck like that, only a nice Chevy.


----------



## LAH (Oct 24, 2015)

One I couldn't pull on the street.




One I did.




Largest on highway hauled on my 1/2 ton.


----------



## stihlfanboy (Oct 24, 2015)

A few from when I had the factory bed and after.


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 24, 2015)

One-fiddy wanted me to post this one for him.


----------



## svk (Oct 24, 2015)

Wrong!!!!


----------



## audible fart (Oct 24, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> One-fiddy wanted me to post this one for him.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Oct 24, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> One-fiddy wanted me to post this one for him.





svk said:


> Wrong!!!!



unc... give SVK some credit...he wanted that posted too


----------



## svk (Oct 24, 2015)

Dude. Do they pay gals like that to pose or get paid just to take the picture. WTF!


----------



## olympyk_999 (Oct 24, 2015)

svk said:


> Dude. Do they pay gals like that to post or get paid just to take the picture. WTF!


svk...we don't know/want to know the details of your "little" hobby...
there must be someone on this planet that shares this common interest....ASK THEM
...can we get this smiley changed? "this thread is worthless WITH pics"


----------



## svk (Oct 24, 2015)

olympyk_999 said:


> svk...we don't know/want to know the details of your "little" hobby...
> there must be someone on this planet that shares this common interest....ASK THEM
> ...can we get this smiley changed? "this thread is worthless WITH pics"


Just wrong. 

I'm all about curves aka Marilyn over twiggy. But sheesh.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Oct 24, 2015)

svk said:


> Just wrong.
> 
> I'm all about curves aka Marilyn over twiggy. But sheesh.


I couldn't look for long...my eyes started to burn...but which one is Marilyn, and which is Twiggy?


----------



## svk (Oct 24, 2015)

olympyk_999 said:


> but which one is Marilyn, and which is Twiggy?


Neither!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lefturnfreek (Oct 24, 2015)

Pure truck abuse....





4ft's







18 - 24in split


----------



## olympyk_999 (Oct 24, 2015)

svk said:


> Neither!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olympyk_999 (Oct 24, 2015)

lefturnfreek said:


> Pure truck abuse....
> 
> 
> View attachment 455882
> ...


Canadian subject changer?


----------



## olympyk_999 (Oct 24, 2015)

svk said:


> Just wrong.
> 
> I'm all about curves aka Marilyn over twiggy. But sheesh.



ya know, this thread could have been MUCH worse
I was pretty scared to even open it, because of the title... I'm just glad it was about firewood...until recently, but that Canadian seems to have recovered the thread...for now


----------



## ReggieT (Oct 24, 2015)

olympyk_999 said:


> ya know, this thread could have been MUCH worse
> I was pretty scared to even open it, because of the title... I'm just glad it was about firewood...until recently, but that Canadian seems to have recovered the thread...for now


Hahaha...I thought the same thing!!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 25, 2015)

Brag loads originated in the early days of logging, probably more so in the east.


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 25, 2015)

lefturnfreek said:


> View attachment 455882


There's got to be some sort of 1-800-elder-abuse hotline for that sort of thing.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 25, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> One-fiddy wanted me to post this one for him.


Does the half ton have a box liner?


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 25, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Does the half ton have a box liner?


arrrrggggggghhhhhh


----------



## olympyk_999 (Oct 25, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Does the half ton have a box liner?


theres 3 half tons in that pic...which one you asking about?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 25, 2015)

olympyk_999 said:


> theres 3 half tons in that pic...which one you asking about?


The cute one. Lol


----------



## olympyk_999 (Oct 25, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> The cute one. Lol


----------



## stumpy75 (Oct 25, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Brag loads originated in the early days of logging, probably more so in the east.View attachment 455907



I don't know about eastern loads, but here's a pic of some big western ones. In the late 1970's, two or three log loads were common in Southwest Oregon. Wish I would have taken some pics then!


----------



## nk14zp (Oct 25, 2015)

She meant firewood. Get your minds out of the gutter.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 25, 2015)

olympyk_999 said:


> theres 3 half tons in that pic...which one you asking about?


Does the guy who drives the truck have any tampons? Because any poosey who owns a ford needs one. Lol


----------



## chads (Oct 25, 2015)

My old trailer before I got a tandem axle.





Chad


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 25, 2015)

Sorry for the snackey hijack. I only meant it to be a slight diversion. I forgot svk would be drooling over it so much.

Back to the firewood!!! 






Wish I had a trailer like that!!


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 25, 2015)

Even better - you can dump two cords in two different locations without any difficulty!


----------



## lknchoppers (Oct 27, 2015)

Here is a load split, seasoned and ready to hit the road


----------



## svk (Oct 27, 2015)

lknchoppers said:


> Here is a load split, seasoned and ready to hit the road
> 
> View attachment 456469


I bet with a 350 that load is barely moving the springs too. Mine would be on the ground.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 27, 2015)

some oldies i found


----------



## olyman (Oct 27, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> some oldies i found View attachment 456471
> View attachment 456472
> View attachment 456473
> View attachment 456475
> View attachment 456476


 you told them,, that you were after the oldies....all you really wanted,, was the wood to get to them, you sly dog........


----------



## mn woodcutter (Oct 27, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> some oldies i found View attachment 456471
> View attachment 456472
> View attachment 456473
> View attachment 456475
> View attachment 456476


Nice pictures but that saw looks way to clean!


----------



## Zeus103363 (Oct 27, 2015)

That is an awesome saw you got there!







Thanks


----------



## backwoodsman42 (Oct 30, 2015)

Four cords split and stacked by hand. Did it twice in one day. Won't be doing that again. Lol


----------



## svk (Oct 30, 2015)

backwoodsman42 said:


> Four cords split and stacked by hand. Did it twice in one day. Won't be doing that again. Lol


Atta boy. 

Take note @Ambull01


----------



## JeffHK454 (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice little load of my absolute favorite firewood...Hickory. This is about half of what's available for the takin, two trees about 24" at the ground. Even squeezed a fiew 16"x8 footers in the bed.


----------



## zogger (Oct 30, 2015)

backwoodsman42 said:


> Four cords split and stacked by hand. Did it twice in one day. Won't be doing that again. Lol



You got me beat!


----------



## redoakneck (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 116684 (Oct 31, 2015)

good thread


----------



## Otahyoni (Oct 31, 2015)

This was my last truck. My more recent wood was hauled with a medium duty dump truck.


----------



## olyman (Oct 31, 2015)

Otahyoni said:


> This was my last truck. My more recent wood was hauled with a medium duty dump truck.


 front end bouncing much?????


----------



## Otahyoni (Oct 31, 2015)

olyman said:


> front end bouncing much?????


Believe it or not, it handled no worse than it did empty. Took a little longer to get up to speed though...


----------



## VW Splitter (Oct 31, 2015)

12 logs make a load


----------



## msmith (Oct 31, 2015)

Mostly Red Oak with a smattering of White Oak. Nice White Oak on the top. Small small maple to finish it off.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Oct 31, 2015)

msmith said:


> Mostly Red Oak with a smattering of White Oak. Nice White Oak on the top. Small small maple to finish it off.


SWEET truck and dump trailer!


----------



## msmith (Oct 31, 2015)

mn woodcutter said:


> SWEET truck and dump trailer!



Thanks. The dump trailer has been a great investment. I use it all the time for wood, gravel, fence posts, and hauling a John Deere 319D compact track loader that I periodically rent.

I was actually admiring your beast of a one ton. I'm a fan of the OBS Fords. Impressive load.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 1, 2015)

Dunno if it's really a brag load, it's the usual 2 cords I haul in it, but pics anyway. In my avatar that's a big of it loaded with 16ft logs, around 2-2.5 cords or so.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 1, 2015)

msmith said:


> Thanks. The dump trailer has been a great investment. I use it all the time for wood, gravel, fence posts, and hauling a John Deere 319D compact track loader that I periodically rent.
> 
> I was actually admiring your beast of a one ton. I'm a fan of the OBS Fords. Impressive load.


Thanks. It's been a good truck but if the right deal showed up I would sell it and get a something with a dump box.


----------



## lknchoppers (Nov 2, 2015)

svk said:


> I bet with a 350 that load is barely moving the springs too. Mine would be on the ground.


Yes the F350 is pretty heavy duty and a perfect wood hauler for me. I had a 91 F250 for several months but it just was struggling too much between the gearing and the suspension. I think the suspension drops about an inch or two with a full cord loaded. Here is a picture from the side of that same load.


----------



## svk (Nov 2, 2015)

That is a great looking truck!


----------



## lknchoppers (Nov 2, 2015)

svk said:


> That is a great looking truck!


Thanks, It's a beast of a truck and mechanically in very good condition. I am going to eventually put a stealth dump bed on it or a dump insert.


----------



## 03HD2500 (Nov 2, 2015)

Trailer is 35ft long


----------



## president (Nov 2, 2015)

JeffHK454 said:


> View attachment 457264
> Nice little load of my absolute favorite firewood...Hickory. This is about half of what's available for the takin, two trees about 24" at the ground. Even squeezed a fiew 16"x8 footers in the bed.


up here hickory is unheard of ,they chip it and sell 2lb bags for smoking fish for 8 loonies


----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 2, 2015)

lknchoppers said:


> Yes the F350 is pretty heavy duty and a perfect wood hauler for me. I had a 91 F250 for several months but it just was struggling too much between the gearing and the suspension. I think the suspension drops about an inch or two with a full cord loaded. Here is a picture from the side of that same load.
> 
> View attachment 457938


Gotta love those old 350s!


----------



## nstueve (Nov 2, 2015)

Just got a call from older lady across the road. She said they have 3 big oaks on the ground waiting on me to come get them! Going to check it out first thing after work! 

Also got 2/3 full 16' trailer of oak from a friend in town that needed it removed.


----------



## stihlguy (Nov 2, 2015)

This was yrs. ago, I asked my son to put some wood in the basement. He sure did!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 3, 2015)

Got this load last week:




The bag on top is baby diapers. Time to take out the morning's changings!

.


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 3, 2015)

Lost my license this week, so I'm having to go back to roughing it.

Customer ordered two cords - this is the first load of 4,320. Only 6 miles each way.


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 3, 2015)

My twin sister. (Yeah - she shaved).


----------



## pweber (Nov 3, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> Got this load last week:
> 
> View attachment 458259
> 
> ...


Switch to cloth and wash 'em up with your regular laundry. You'll save lots of money.


----------



## Johnny Yooper (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Slackerjpt (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## msmith (Nov 5, 2015)

Not really a brag load, but some ends and pieces I brought home this eve.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 5, 2015)

Slackerjpt said:


> View attachment 458809


What the heck do you need that skid loader for? You look like you could pick up that log yourself!


----------



## mijdirtyjeep (Nov 12, 2015)

just a couple


----------



## svk (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 12, 2015)

svk said:


> View attachment 460695


Do you alway wear a pink shirt and khakis when out cutting?


----------



## mijdirtyjeep (Nov 12, 2015)

Just need to pull out the saw and cut a little off the ends of those logs! Problem solved


----------



## zogger (Nov 12, 2015)

svk said:


> View attachment 460695




hahahahaha! Had that happen a few times with the tractor and tote box, left and right brakes come in handy...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 12, 2015)

svk said:


> View attachment 460695


Looks like Hurst hemi Maverick imitation .


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 12, 2015)

This is some of the smaller pieces of two 114yr red oak taken from my parents place last fall. 22 loads, straight gassed 346, broken foot and nearly getting blinded, and it was all out of there. It only took me two weeks working nights and weekends mostly by myself to get it all back to the house.
I picked this load up in the dark and the large piece I could not get off the trailer without help. The big question is how did I get it on the trailer by myself.
Brute force and stupidity. The only thing I can think is I couldn't tell just how big it was when I was loading it in the dark .
This was all hauled behind my 2002 Honda CRV.


----------



## dancan (Nov 12, 2015)

mijdirtyjeep said:


> just a couple



That a PowerSplit/TimberDevil ?


----------



## mijdirtyjeep (Nov 12, 2015)

dancan said:


> That a PowerSplit/TimberDevil ?



It was first processed on a Multitek 2040, the resplit into bundling size on the super split.


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## ash man (Nov 21, 2015)

About all my 4 Wheeler will pull out of the woods. Pretty good haul of ash. Cut hauled home and stacked 3 like this one today. Gave the 2260 and 550 xp a little workout.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 21, 2015)

DANG, cgraham - that truck ain't even gruntin' yet! Nice. 

You'd think it was a Ford.  Did you put a Chevy tailgate on that?


----------



## Jakers (Nov 22, 2015)

im dieing to know how you load that stuff. are you built like your governor?


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Jakers said:


> im dieing to know how you load that stuff. are you built like your governor?


Yep. I am built like Jerry Brown...


----------



## Jakers (Nov 22, 2015)

i guess i dont stay current on whos where. i was referring to arnold schwarzenegger. must have missed an election or two


----------



## mijdirtyjeep (Nov 22, 2015)

Talked with a local tree crew and got a new lead on free wood when he is in my area. Took 7 loads into the yard on Saturday. From my yard to the place he was cutting was just a 15min round trip "including dumping the trailer"!


----------



## Agent Orange (Nov 22, 2015)

Plus a rick on the baby trailer.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is one to brag about? The Dodge won't hold quite as much as the old Chevy.


----------



## LAH (Nov 22, 2015)

Those Chevy loads are certainly bragging.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Jakers said:


> I'm dying to know how you load that stuff.


Hard work, and determination.
and...


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm obviously not in good enough with my tree service guy. He had dropped a few loads on me, but I can still use more, especially oak. I guess he has a number of friends who are happily mooching off him as well. I do some climbing for him (bid two jobs for him recently, but I guess they both fell through for he never called me). I told him perhaps part of my pay could be in wood, but his memory ain't so good.

Ah well. Still plenty left for the kids to split - it'll keep them busy for another few months (but that's only about an hour a week with the Super Split).


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm sure I posted this picture before, but this is my brag load.


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 23, 2015)

Thats a crazy one. I've hauled plenty that heavy, just with more axles and a lot lower center of gravity .


----------



## super3 (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tla100 (Nov 23, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Looks like Hurst hemi Maverick imitation .



Bill Golden was a great guy! Balls of steal. Met him once at the Mopar Nationals, maybe in '98. One of his last events. 10 second 1/4 mile blast on 2 wheels, and he did have a right and left handbrake also.....


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 23, 2015)

Here's a more current brag load! Lol


----------



## svk (Nov 23, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Here's a more current brag load! LolView attachment 463673


I've seen necklaces made of those lol.


----------



## Rodburner04 (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 23, 2015)

More bragging! Lol


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 23, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Here's a more current brag load! LolView attachment 463673


Wow, those are the biggest coffee beans I've ever seen.


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 23, 2015)

Yeah, that'll burn too.

I've been burning some pecans - they're a few years old and don't taste so good any more. Got a few gallons of fresh ones yesterday.


----------



## tla100 (Nov 24, 2015)

Not a huge load, but cut about 3 loads like this a week or two ago, Ash. Buddy got one like this and is getting this one too. I have plenty of ash logs sitting. I did snag a couple straight ones I might try milling.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 24, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> More bragging! LolView attachment 463678


I like the old Big Red! Those things are bullet proof. I have great childhood memories of beating the tar out of one of those!


----------



## Uzi (Nov 24, 2015)

Maple that was around 75" at the root flare and probably 50" DBH


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 24, 2015)

Does that float in water ?


----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 24, 2015)

Uzi said:


> Maple that was around 75" at the root flare and probably 50" DBHView attachment 463751


I bet that thing turns on a dime!


----------



## msmith (Nov 24, 2015)

Puttin' the Ranger to good use today.


----------



## Uzi (Nov 24, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Does that float in water ?



Nope it would make a better anchor weighs about 40k empty. But it will cross 4-5 feet of standing water without issues. The air intake is a good 7 ft off the ground.



mn woodcutter said:


> I bet that thing turns on a dime!



Like a yacht in a small harbor 

or like this when I'm in town at a job site. At least once i get there I can usually get an entire job in one load.


----------



## msmith (Nov 24, 2015)

Uzi said:


> Nope it would make a better anchor weighs about 40k empty. But it will cross 4-5 feet of standing water without issues. The air intake is a good 7 ft off the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, well, it's still the coolest wood getter on Arborist Site in my opinion.


----------



## LAH (Nov 24, 2015)

msmith you should be shooting bambi today.


----------



## Bartman (Nov 24, 2015)

[photo=medium]2260[/photo]
here's one from last year, I wish I would have shot some pictures this past july when I was cleaning up a red oak I got. It stood 85 feet high and the trunk on the ground was 5'11''


----------



## Ferguson system (Nov 24, 2015)

Ferguson Tea 20 with a load of windfallen spruce.


----------



## msmith (Nov 24, 2015)

LAH said:


> msmith you should be shooting bambi today.



Got 3 of them hangin' in the garage to work up tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LAH (Nov 24, 2015)

You must be in real deer country. I'm in Raleigh County & couldn't get in the woods till this afternoon. No luck, heard only 5 shots.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## chipper1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 463881


Yeah, it matches my bottle lol.

So here's my brag load, not the biggest or heaviest, but I think I got it loaded all right and didn't put to much strain on the truck or trailer.

It's a brag load to me because it's part of the wood for my new woodshed.


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 3, 2015)

Uzi said:


> Maple that was around 75" at the root flare and probably 50" DBH




What the HECK?!?!?!?!?!? An M1075?!?

You use that old monster for firewood? I suppose you hit the local mud-fests for some off-road fun? Hilarious! I wonder how you came by that.


----------



## Uzi (Dec 3, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> What the HECK?!?!?!?!?!? An M1075?!?
> 
> You use that old monster for firewood? I suppose you hit the local mud-fests for some off-road fun? Hilarious! I wonder how you came by that.



It's actually a 977 but yeah makes a great log truck. It came from govplanet.com but I got it through a broker. They sell quite a few HEMTT's HET's and other stuff like 2.5 and 5 tons there.


----------



## Buck#1 (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## olyman (Dec 3, 2015)

Uzi said:


> It's actually a 977 but yeah makes a great log truck. It came from govplanet.com but I got it through a broker. They sell quite a few HEMTT's HET's and other stuff like 2.5 and 5 tons there.


uncle mush,,,there yah go.......get one,,and tell ma you needed a much bigger firewood hauler.................for all the firewood the kids split and stack.........


----------



## MarcS (Dec 3, 2015)

Honest to god full cord of seasoned oak for delivery. 240k on the 6.0 and still runs great.


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Wow, I know compared to uzi or buck#1's loads this looks like my Honda insight next to this ford lol.
Here it is anyway 8-80lbs bags of mix for the woodshed, getter done. 
I thought about taking the insight to pick it up, but I've seen those pictures and nobody's bragging about them lol.


----------



## Nizina (Dec 4, 2015)

A load of White Spruce in early McCarthy, Alaska (cira. 1911)


----------



## olyman (Dec 4, 2015)

MarcS said:


> View attachment 466630
> 
> 
> Honest to god full cord of seasoned oak for delivery. 240k on the 6.0 and still runs great.


 how did you get that many miles on the clock already????


----------



## Woos31 (Dec 4, 2015)

Couldn't get this twisted knotty stuff tight enough in the front or it would've been even all the way out, didn't really want it on the roof too bad lol


----------



## MarcS (Dec 4, 2015)

olyman said:


> how did you get that many miles on the clock already????



Haha, it's probably older than you think...odd year 2007.5 as they switched over mid year to this body style, I usually have the parts store look it up as 2008 to avoid confusion. Been a great truck and hasn't cost me much to run other than rear brakes, one u-joint, and an idler arm...I bought it used 5 years ago so I don't know what work it had before me. I do work it pretty hard though, plenty of firewood, 14k PJ deckover trailer, and use it as our shop truck at the die shop. Getting rougher now and I'm afraid it'll turn into a money pit but she's been so good I think I'll spend some money and keep her going. Change oil every 8-10k with Schaeffor 5w-30 semi-synthetic. The variable valve timing 6.0 and 6L90 makes a great combo without the extra thousands for a Duramax.


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 4, 2015)

Nizina said:


> View attachment 466668
> 
> A load of White Spruce in early McCarthy, Alaska (cira. 1911)


This was before the horses set up their union. Now all they will do is pull the budwiser sled, no more heavy stuff.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Dec 4, 2015)

Woos31 said:


> View attachment 466701
> 
> Couldn't get this twisted knotty stuff tight enough in the front or it would've been even all the way out, didn't really want it on the roof too bad lol


You need some sideboards brother!


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 4, 2015)

mn woodcutter said:


> You need some sideboards brother!


I agree. In Michigan that could be a 4 point unsecured load ticket. But maybe you got a good net to put over it.
It sure is a nice load though.


----------



## olyman (Dec 4, 2015)

chipper1 said:


> I agree. In Michigan that could be a 4 point unsecured load ticket. But maybe you got a good net to put over it.
> It sure is a nice load though.


 that law is in iowa also. but I haven't heard of any tickets.................................yet........................


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 4, 2015)

olyman said:


> that law is in iowa also. but I haven't heard of any tickets.................................yet........................


Right, I've seen lots, mainly commercial drivers. Let something fall off the truck and hit a car, they'll write you up on a heartbeat .


----------



## olyman (Dec 4, 2015)

chipper1 said:


> Right, I've seen lots, mainly commercial drivers. Let something fall off the truck and hit a car, they'll write you up on a heartbeat .


 be lucky if you only get a ticket..............


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 4, 2015)

olyman said:


> be lucky if you only get a ticket..............


Right, you might get served some paperwork, lots of people looking for easy money .


----------



## mijdirtyjeep (Dec 4, 2015)

Or it goes through a window and kills the driver. Now you have a vehicular manslaughter charge on your hands.
I know the state police motor carrier personally from my main job "crash investigator". He will nail you in west Michigan if he see's you with an un-tarped load.


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 4, 2015)

mijdirtyjeep said:


> Or it goes through a window and kills the driver. Now you have a vehicular manslaughter charge on your hands.
> I know the state police motor carrier personally from my main job "crash investigator". He will nail you in west Michigan if he see's you with an un-tarped load.


Sounds like the electrical inspector on the lakeshore whose kid was killed by an extension cord through an aluminum door that got pinched. He would be more than happy to give you a fine if he saw that.

Did you get called out to Revenna today.


----------



## mijdirtyjeep (Dec 4, 2015)

[QUOTE="chipper1, post: 5652252, member: 126071]Did you get called out to Revenna today.[/QUOTE]

PM'd


----------



## olyman (Dec 4, 2015)

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like the electrical inspector on the lakeshore whose kid was killed by an extension cord through an aluminum door that got pinched. He would be more than happy to give you a fine if he saw that.
> 
> Did you get called out to Revenna today.


 ahhh, another gov hypocrite........his kid killed,,and while that's horrible,,hed take it out on others??? yeah, right...I know DOT pukes like that...


----------



## windthrown (Dec 4, 2015)

I made the mistake of inviting the whole family over for Christmas this year...


----------



## windthrown (Dec 4, 2015)

Just a few bundles of sticks here...


----------



## windthrown (Dec 4, 2015)

One potato, two potato...


----------



## windthrown (Dec 4, 2015)

Typical load of Madrone at the ex's place before my cat and I took off and headed north



361 & 025 there


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 4, 2015)

olyman said:


> uncle mush,,,there yah go.......get one,,and tell ma you needed a much bigger firewood hauler.................for all the firewood the kids split and stack.........



Nah - couldn't afford the fuel, and it's way too high off the ground. Most of my kids are pretty short for their age.


----------



## Woos31 (Dec 4, 2015)

mn woodcutter said:


> You need some sideboards brother!


10-4 makes it interesting though if you dont, and makes it challenging haha. Like I need anything to make it harder or take longer but I'm almost certified pro at doing things the hard way even when ibdont want too LOL


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 5, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> Nah - couldn't afford the fuel, and it's way too high off the ground. Most of my kids are pretty short for their age.


You keep buying those big ole vans so others can have these. 
I like the idea of one trip, it makes the fuel cost justifiable(always looking to save on fuel). Plus you wouldn't need full coverage insurance, what could a car do to it, give you a flat tire.


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 5, 2015)

So here's the steel sheeting and some 2×8's I just scored last night. Also got a nice chunk of tube steel to make an adapter to mount my snow plow on a quick detach plate for the Kubota.
Here's more concrete(its all in the ground with the other 8 bags, 24 bags total) for the woodshed, nothing the trailer can't handle easily, but I'm still bragging about getting a woodshed.
A picture of the progress on it as well.


----------



## nstueve (Dec 5, 2015)

Red elm from neighbor... It will be loaded later this winter. Probably got 3-4 loads with 8' bed and 16' trailer full. 

Blue rocket saw was tearing it up all day.






Noodled 33" slabs end to end.


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 5, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Red elm from neighbor... It will be loaded later this winter. Probably got 3-4 loads with 8' bed and 16' trailer full.
> 
> Blue rocket saw was tearing it up all day.
> 
> ...


Those will make some great end tables, just gotta carve out some drawers and a spot down below .


----------



## olyman (Dec 6, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Red elm from neighbor... It will be loaded later this winter. Probably got 3-4 loads with 8' bed and 16' trailer full.
> 
> Blue rocket saw was tearing it up all day.
> 
> ...


 thatll be a hot fire,,when all the noodles get lit!!


----------



## Cody (Dec 6, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Red elm from neighbor... It will be loaded later this winter. Probably got 3-4 loads with 8' bed and 16' trailer full.
> 
> Blue rocket saw was tearing it up all day.
> 
> ...



Lucky dog, it's RARE we get red elms that size in this corner of Iowa.


----------



## DanTheCanadian (Dec 6, 2015)

3 cords of tamarack free!


----------



## mbergeon (Dec 6, 2015)

New to me tractor, figuring out how I want to haul wood out with it.

Wood is all elm, some pretty wet.







Back rack is two pallets wide, had to take some off to get the three point to lift.


----------



## zogger (Dec 6, 2015)

mbergeon said:


> New to me tractor, figuring out how I want to haul wood out with it.
> 
> Wood is all elm, some pretty wet.
> 
> ...



Double tote box, love it!


----------



## mbergeon (Dec 6, 2015)

It's a little wide, I need to find some steel to make a few racks


----------



## waterman28 (Dec 6, 2015)

The weekend haul



Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 7, 2015)

Did some log hauling on Saturday. They put a road in for a big subdivision over the course of this past spring/summer and this is all the wood from it. I think we got about 40 cords of tree length. This is all short stuff, most of it is maybe 15ish ft.
Hauled 5 loads on Saturday, have another 8 or 10 left I'd guess. Truck is an F-Super Duty, so pretty heavy duty. 10 lug, HD D70 rear. Logs dump out pretty nice too, I just raised the bed till the logs hit the ground and pull forward.


----------



## DanTheCanadian (Dec 7, 2015)

You mean you're super duty has a trip and run? They're illegal here now. CSST stopped them.

Edit: Sorry I reread the post and realize I miss read it. Nice setup BTW.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## chipper1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 467706
> View attachment 467704


You can swing right on by with a couple of those loads.


----------



## Ferguson system (Dec 7, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 467706
> View attachment 467704



What's up with all the axles and long frames on many American timber trucks? Is it because of bad roads and for better weight distribution? What's the total weight on that truck and trailer?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 7, 2015)

Ferguson system said:


> What's up with all the axles and long frames on many American timber trucks? Is it because of bad roads and for better weight distribution? What's the total weight on that truck and trailer?


Not really sure, it was my wood but not my truck. If I recall correctly, the biggest payload I had was 72 tons of Rock Maple.


----------



## Ferguson system (Dec 7, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Not really sure, it was my wood but not my truck. If I recall correctly, the biggest payload I had was 72 tons of Rock Maple.



Thanks for the reply. 

72 Tons that's not bad. It must have taken a while to process all that wood.


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 7, 2015)

This is not a brag load, just another day hauling steel in Mi.
The reason I'm posting it is to show another style setup. They use similar setups to the one in Gypo Loggers post above but with eight axles on the trailer and three on the tractor, the ones with dual wheels are 42 wheelers lol. Standard legal limit is 165,000lbs.
Someone asked what I did a while back and I took these pictures to show them. If I remember correctly there is a total of 106k on the deck, the truck and trailer combo weighs 50k. This is not a super big load, but not one I would want to take across the scales(even though 165k is the legal limit it's hard to scale that much). If it was on an all aluminum trailer with super single wheels and tires it would be loaded almost front to back.


----------



## Ferguson system (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks for the info and for sharing the pictures. 8 Axles on a trailer, that's not something you see every day in Scandinavia. And I like the way that you have secured the coils.

A typical Norwegian timber truck has 3 axles, often with lift on the rear axle and timber crane on the back (Hiab Jonsered and Palfinger Epsilon is commonly used). + A 3 or 4 axle timbertrailer.
Recently some have begun to use 5 axle trailers. 
Total weight of 60 tons (metric). 
Most dump trucks and timber trucks have 500-750 hp engines.


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 9, 2015)

Ferguson system said:


> Thanks for the info and for sharing the pictures. 8 Axles on a trailer, that's not something you see every day in Scandinavia. And I like the way that you have secured the coils.
> 
> A typical Norwegian timber truck has 3 axles, often with lift on the rear axle and timber crane on the back (Hiab Jonsered and Palfinger Epsilon is commonly used). + A 3 or 4 axle timbertrailer.
> Recently some have begun to use 5 axle trailers.
> ...


Glad you like the pictures. Here in Michigan we haul some pretty wild loads.
There are a couple specialty haulers who have trailers with 18 axles on the trailer and 4 on the truck. They haul larger presses that are in the 200k+ range.

Looking at the pictures not a single set of steel on the trailer is secured according to DOT standards. They would have a good time righting the tickets for that.

I only wish our trucks here had that much hp. The truck in that picture is a company truck and was only turned up to 525hp with a 13 speed transmission. 5mpg is the average fuel economy. I felt good about it because I was hauling two loads.
Here's the last mileage from my little 2000 Honda Insight.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 9, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 468275


How big of a kubota is that ? that looks like a good size to have around the house for the mill .


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 9, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 468275


Like the orange


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 9, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> How big of a kubota is that ? that looks like a good size to have around the house for the mill .


The series # escapes me right now, but it was 60hp. I sold it before I came north.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 9, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> The series # escapes me right now, but it was 60hp. I sold it before I came north.View attachment 468284


I like that size ,my tractor is tiny ,16 hp ,lol and my old case backhoe is worthless for skidding like that front end lifts right off the ground ,no rear pto like a tractor also ,be nice to have a 1 machine that is more versatile for many uses


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 9, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> The series # escapes me right now, but it was 60hp. I sold it before I came north.View attachment 468284


My little bota with a nice stick of locust in the back yard.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 9, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I like that size ,my tractor is tiny ,16 hp ,lol and my old case backhoe is worthless for skidding like that front end lifts right off the ground ,no rear pto like a tractor also ,be nice to have a 1 machine that is more versatile for many uses


https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=UUBrYP6l33_UxuJlTsTR_z7A&v=bfbF5GqyHEo


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 9, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=UUBrYP6l33_UxuJlTsTR_z7A&v=bfbF5GqyHEo


Loved the falling dangerous tree video. Run Forest, ruuuuuunnnnn


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 9, 2015)

chipper1 said:


> View attachment 467729
> View attachment 467730
> This is not a brag load, just another day hauling steel in Mi.
> The reason I'm posting it is to show another style setup. They use similar setups to the one in Gypo Loggers post above but with eight axles on the trailer and three on the tractor, the ones with dual wheels are 42 wheelers lol. Standard legal limit is 165,000lbs.
> Someone asked what I did a while back and I took these pictures to show them. If I remember correctly there is a total of 106k on the deck, the truck and trailer combo weighs 50k. This is not a super big load, but not one I would want to take across the scales(even though 165k is the legal limit it's hard to scale that much). If it was on an all aluminum trailer with super single wheels and tires it would be loaded almost front to back.



How can you even turn with that many trailer tires scrubbing? I pulled a 4 axle trailer once and I about put the truck in the ditch as I was turning. I hadn't expected the trailer to drag much harder than a normal 2 axle. I actually had to back up and take another go at it!

They haul big stuff around here too, just don't need 175 axles to do it. Horsepower... eh.
My International has a 300 Big Cam 3 with a 9 speed. The Kenworth I ran last winter had a 600 ISX and 18speed. I really liked having the right gear always, reminded my of the 5&4 my Chevy C70 had, but even with double the hp it wasn't a ton quicker. Got worse mileage too, averaged 6 while my International normally gets 8-9mpg.


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 9, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> How can you even turn with that many trailer tires scrubbing? I pulled a 4 axle trailer once and I about put the truck in the ditch as I was turning. I hadn't expected the trailer to drag much harder than a normal 2 axle. I actually had to back up and take another go at it!
> 
> They haul big stuff around here too, just don't need 175 axles to do it. Horsepower... eh.
> My International has a 300 Big Cam 3 with a 9 speed. The Kenworth I ran last winter had a 600 ISX and 18speed. I really liked having the right gear always, reminded my of the 5&4 my Chevy C70 had, but even with double the hp it wasn't a ton quicker. Got worse mileage too, averaged 6 while my International normally gets 8-9mpg.


These trailers will not turn when loaded with the axles down. If you forget going into a tight slow turn it will stall the truck and then pull you backwards til the tires straighten up. If you forget to lift the axles in a slight turn while letting off the throttle the trailer will keep going straight and jackknife into the tractor. Just ask the guy who totaled that truck after I left the company. I was let go because I was costing them to much money.
The eight axle trailers have what we call 4 down and 4 up. You can lift the spread axle just behind the landing gear and the front axle on the cluster, you can also lift the back two axles. The two axles on the rear lift together and the front two lift together. You can adjust the air pressure on the rear two axles and the one on the front of the cluster together. The spread axle is adjustable separate from the others because you can put more weight on it.
I will tell you this much it's all precision guesswork .


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 9, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=UUBrYP6l33_UxuJlTsTR_z7A&v=bfbF5GqyHEo


I ain't givin the saw back


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 9, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 468417


sharpen your chain, bro


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 9, 2015)

KiwiBro said:


> sharpen your chain, bro


Lol.


----------



## chucker (Dec 9, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Lol.View attachment 468441


looks like you stuck the saw again and twisted the finger? lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 9, 2015)

chucker said:


> looks like you stuck the saw again and twisted the finger? lol


Lol, no, i just stopped to pick my nose.


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 10, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 468417


I'm really not stalking, just love that picture. 
Where was that taken at.


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 10, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Lol, no, i just stopped to pick my nose. View attachment 468455


Like this one too.
Nothing like a little drive through the woods in a semi.
It get's interesting when you get pulled into a site and pulled out. Especially when the loads are that tall, feels like it's going over.


----------



## Ryan Groat (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 10, 2015)

chipper1 said:


> I'm really not stalking, just love that picture.
> Where was that taken at.


The pic was taken at a limestone quarry, 60 miles north of Toronto in a village called Limestone.


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## mijdirtyjeep (Dec 10, 2015)

Ryan Groat said:


>



Is that a kubota R520? I was looking at one a while ago, they are pretty nice!


----------



## mijdirtyjeep (Dec 10, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> The pic was taken at a limestone quarry, 60 miles north of Toronto in a village called Limestone.View attachment 468638



Love the Stihl hat and the Husky chainsaw!


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 10, 2015)

mijdirtyjeep said:


> Is that a kubota R520? I was looking at one a while ago, they are pretty nice!


If you need any of that stuff you gotta let me know.


mainewoods said:


> View attachment 468643


How do we like this without people thinking we're either a little crazy or a little funny.


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 10, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> The pic was taken at a limestone quarry, 60 miles north of Toronto in a village called Limestone.View attachment 468638


Cuttem low boys.
All mine get cut about waist high.
You can tell who's gettin paid lol.
I do get the other 32" after I drop it though. Just easier for a rookie to cuttem where you can see still learning .


----------



## mijdirtyjeep (Dec 10, 2015)

chipper1 said:


> If you need any of that stuff you gotta let me know.
> 
> How do we like this without people thinking we're either a little crazy or a little funny.



I know, just need to save up $30-45k for one. That's a lot of firewood bundles to sell!

I live that he is not brand loyal. Heck just today I had my Husky and Dolmar out bucking up rounds, and they seen to play nice together


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 10, 2015)

mijdirtyjeep said:


> Love the Stihl hat and the Husky chainsaw!


My dealer would only give me Stihl hats. Lol


----------



## Ryan Groat (Dec 10, 2015)

mijdirtyjeep said:


> Is that a kubota R520? I was looking at one a while ago, they are pretty nice!


This one is a r420.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 10, 2015)

You like the half wrap John over the full ?


----------



## mijdirtyjeep (Dec 10, 2015)

Ryan Groat said:


> This one is a r420.



Still a very nice machine!

I take it your pic in your avatar is from last year? Heck I had my boat out perch fishing yesterday


----------



## Ryan Groat (Dec 10, 2015)

chipper1 said:


> If you need any of that stuff you gotta let me know.
> 
> How do we like this without people thinking we're either a little crazy or a little funny.


Do you sell this type of equipment?


----------



## Ryan Groat (Dec 10, 2015)

mijdirtyjeep said:


> Still a very nice machine!
> 
> I take it your pic in your avatar is from last year? Heck I had my boat out perch fishing yesterday


Yep, I cheated when I signed up for AS. I used my facebook, so it pulled my profile picture. I'm prepared for hard ice but I don't think we're going to get it lol.


----------



## mijdirtyjeep (Dec 10, 2015)

No cheating, just resourceful!


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 10, 2015)

mijdirtyjeep said:


> Still a very nice machine!
> 
> I take it your pic in your avatar is from last year? Heck I had my boat out perch fishing yesterday


Little perch goes a long way in getting help.


Ryan Groat said:


> Do you sell this type of equipment?


Ryan I'll sell anything I can make a buck on, and sometimes stuff I lose a buck on.
Where you located at.
Pm me if you really need something.


----------



## Ryan Groat (Dec 10, 2015)

chipper1 said:


> Little perch goes a long way in getting help.
> 
> Ryan I'll sell anything I can make a buck on, and sometimes stuff I lose a buck on.
> Where you located at.
> Pm me if you really need something.


Currently do not need anything. However I am the same as you, if I can buy and sell at a profit, I'll do it everyday. But you are correct in that you always have to be prepared to lose a buck too.


----------



## olyman (Dec 10, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 468652
> 
> My dealer would only give me Stihl hats. LolView attachment 468652


good pics,,but yuo haven't updated us on the current state of affairs on your cabin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! with pics!! or is the current one consuming time????


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 10, 2015)

olyman said:


> good pics,,but yuo haven't updated us on the current state of affairs on your cabin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! with pics!! or is the current one consuming time????


Its clad to the weather, but that's about it. Waiting till spring to do more work on it.


----------



## svk (Dec 10, 2015)

Right thread this time. I like the burl worked into the wall.


----------



## olyman (Dec 10, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Its clad to the weather, but that's about it. Waiting till spring to do more work on it.View attachment 468726


 cant live in it yet??? no woodstove to stay warm??


----------



## svk (Dec 10, 2015)

He's too busy fixing chainsaws and bringing wood to the neighbor lady....


----------



## olyman (Dec 10, 2015)

svk said:


> He's too busy fixing chainsaws and bringing wood to the neighbor lady....


 ahemmm...chainsaws, get fixed on a rooftop??? that's a new one..... and the neighbor lady,,needs wood...mmmm. ok!!!


----------



## sam-tip (Dec 10, 2015)

A few big pieces today.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 10, 2015)

olyman said:


> ahemmm...chainsaws, get fixed on a rooftop??? that's a new one..... and the neighbor lady,,needs wood...mmmm. ok!!!


Lol


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 10, 2015)

my little brag load and my new husqvarna 365 xtorq.
i need a overhead crane to pick these up.


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 10, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Its clad to the weather, but that's about it. Waiting till spring to do more work on it.View attachment 468726


Picture title: Get Back Here with My French Fries
Sweet place. Whats in the background, your rig?


----------



## Dustyw (Dec 10, 2015)

This old trailer has hauled many a loads home like this, never failed to dump either!


----------



## captjack (Dec 12, 2015)

Just kidding this big oak is still sitting there hahah


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 12, 2015)

captjack said:


> Just kidding this big oak is still sitting there hahah
> 
> 
> View attachment 469488


Hey is that poison oak.


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 12, 2015)

captjack said:


> Just kidding this big oak is still sitting there hahah
> 
> 
> View attachment 469488


I've always wondered what sort of saw maxes out a 'little person'.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 12, 2015)

captjack said:


> Just kidding this big oak is still sitting there hahah
> 
> 
> View attachment 469488


you better save that tree before i do haha.


----------



## stihlguy (Dec 13, 2015)

This is one of many loads of hickory we have been cutting. My Frontier weighs 4700# empty, before pulling on the scales the reading showed 400#, you do the math!!!!!! One of the trees measured 40 inches @ the base, my plunge cut actually met each other w/ a 30" bar on my sons 066, that log is being made into boards.


----------



## Fourced (Dec 21, 2015)

I don't know if it is a brag load, just a normal load from out back. I do have to say that trailer has more than paid for itself, and the ratty old wheelhorse does a fine job too.


----------



## Uzi (Dec 21, 2015)

Not sure what this one weighed but I'm glad there was no DOT around. I know there was at least 6 chunks in the trailer that where over 2000 lbs each. The skidloader was struggling to get them high enough to dump and remain on 4 wheels.


----------



## svk (Dec 21, 2015)

Uzi said:


> Not sure what this one weighed but I'm glad there was no DOT around. I know there was at least 6 chunks in the trailer that where over 2000 lbs each. The skidloader was struggling to get them high enough to dump and remain on 4 wheels.
> 
> View attachment 471984
> View attachment 471986


That is just too awesome.


----------



## zogger (Dec 21, 2015)

Uzi said:


> Not sure what this one weighed but I'm glad there was no DOT around. I know there was at least 6 chunks in the trailer that where over 2000 lbs each. The skidloader was struggling to get them high enough to dump and remain on 4 wheels.
> 
> View attachment 471984
> View attachment 471986



Man, some nice ones! I thought I had some big chunks. What is that wood, cotton wood or what?


----------



## Uzi (Dec 21, 2015)

zogger said:


> Man, some nice ones! I thought I had some big chunks. What is that wood, cotton wood or what?


Mostly elm little bit of ash and locust. Several of the elm chunks are 50"+ thus the trouble I mentioned with loader


----------



## olyman (Dec 21, 2015)

Uzi said:


> Not sure what this one weighed but I'm glad there was no DOT around. I know there was at least 6 chunks in the trailer that where over 2000 lbs each. The skidloader was struggling to get them high enough to dump and remain on 4 wheels.
> 
> View attachment 471984
> View attachment 471986


now THAT,, is the REAL way to haul wood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! moustache needs this setup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rogue60 (Dec 28, 2015)

Separate to work when I need firewood for home I use my old Toyota 2wd 4 cylinder Ute and my old VK Holden no sense beating up my good vehicles.. I don't have to drive far and I just use our hydraulic splitter to split it..You can keep the blockbuster's bugger swinging off one of them things in our wood to much like hard work for me been there done that! ha..


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 28, 2015)

What no chunks in the back seat......


----------



## rogue60 (Dec 28, 2015)

hanniedog said:


> What no chunks in the back seat......


For sure I fill the back seat it all depends on the track out of the bush.. It's no 4x4 have to take it kind of steady I don't want to rip the exhaust off again (lost count how many times I've done that actually) with it sitting on the bump stop rubbers most the time even with a light load in the boot...


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 28, 2015)

What type of wood is in the car trunk? Nice color to it.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 28, 2015)

hanniedog said:


> What type of wood is in the car trunk? Nice color to it.



I'd guess Red Gum. VERY tough wood on saws and equipment. Very fine dust


----------



## svk (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## hanniedog (Dec 29, 2015)

SVK got a side view of the setup?


----------



## svk (Dec 29, 2015)

Different day, same equipment:


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 29, 2015)

The angle of the first pics made the trailer look bigger. I see it is your garden variety lawn trailer.


----------



## svk (Dec 29, 2015)

hanniedog said:


> The angle of the first pics made the trailer look bigger. I see it is your garden variety lawn trailer.


Yup Sears I think. Circa 1984 or so. Well abused.


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 29, 2015)

Hey it gets the job done.


----------



## Cody (Dec 30, 2015)

svk said:


> Yup Sears I think. Circa 1984 or so. Well abused.



Do you still have the back panel for it? I got one from Menards here a year or two ago and it looks identical. Damn back panel always rattled and popped out, I finally fixed that just last night.


----------



## svk (Dec 30, 2015)

Cody said:


> Do you still have the back panel for it? I got one from Menards here a year or two ago and it looks identical. Damn back panel always rattled and popped out, I finally fixed that just last night.


It was thrown out years ago, that thing is so warped it wouldn't even fit in. We actually retired this back in the early 90's and stepped up to a little one place atv trailer with fat tires. It just sat in the garage for years until I got it out again. 

I need to put a 2x4 across the back and throw a chunk of plywood in there for a tailgate.


----------



## Cody (Dec 30, 2015)

svk said:


> It was thrown out years ago, that thing is so warped it wouldn't even fit in. We actually retired this back in the early 90's and stepped up to a little one place atv trailer with fat tires. It just sat in the garage for years until I got it out again.
> 
> I need to put a 2x4 across the back and throw a chunk of plywood in there for a tailgate.



Sticker on the side of mine says 17 cu. ft. I measured it and it's roughly 2' by 5' and a foot deep. Oh well, it's just used to transport wood to the front deck, I just make two trips to fill the rack.


----------



## cigmaker (Dec 30, 2015)

I see you have that new Husqvarna splitting maul perched up there to remind me I need to pick one up. I can't get on here for five minutes and not wanna spend money


----------



## svk (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## chucker (Dec 30, 2015)

steve, your going to need a bigger trailer for all the wood you will be moving on the 7&8th .... so did you check out the big maple at the cabin yet? cant wait to put the 390xp up against the 2186, thinking the red will beat the orange!! lol


----------



## olympyk_999 (Dec 30, 2015)

svk said:


> View attachment 474392
> View attachment 474393
> View attachment 474395


stealing wood from the neighbor again I see?


----------



## svk (Dec 31, 2015)

chucker said:


> steve, your going to need a bigger trailer for all the wood you will be moving on the 7&8th .... so did you check out the big maple at the cabin yet? cant wait to put the 390xp up against the 2186, thinking the red will beat the orange!! lol


Yes but I'll be toting square file. BRING IT. Lol.


----------



## svk (Dec 31, 2015)

@chucker Haven't done a recon mission yet. Had to check on the hunting cabin today and pick up my tools and generator from up there.


----------



## svk (Dec 31, 2015)

olympyk_999 said:


> stealing wood from the neighbor again I see?


If you are trying to win TOTM you better step it up in the next 24 hours. Currently you are in 25th place.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Dec 31, 2015)

svk said:


> If you are trying to win TOTM you better step it up in the next 24 hours. Currently you are in 25th place.


didn't even know there was a current race...gimme a couple minutes, and i'll be in the winner circle...singing kumbaya with the best of em


----------



## svk (Dec 31, 2015)

olympyk_999 said:


> didn't even know there was a current race...gimme a couple minutes, and i'll be in the winner circle...singing kumbaya with the best of em


Good luck with that. 

If you can even move up a place or two that would be enough to win it in a normal month.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Dec 31, 2015)

hey USMC615 how bout a comeback tour?


----------



## olympyk_999 (Dec 31, 2015)

svk said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> If you can even move up a place or two that would be enough to win it in a normal month.


may need some help...


----------



## svk (Dec 31, 2015)

olympyk_999 said:


> may need some help...


I know where you can get some pointers.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Dec 31, 2015)

svk said:


> I know where you can get some pointers.


from you?...you were part of it too ya know...or did they wipe your memory when they made you a mod?


----------



## svk (Dec 31, 2015)

olympyk_999 said:


> from you?...you were part of it too ya know...or did they wipe your memory when they made you a mod?


Well there is one place you could go in person and the other one is online.

I was neuralized when I became a mod.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Dec 31, 2015)

svk said:


> Well there is one place you could go in person and the other one is online.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Dec 31, 2015)

svk said:


> Well there is one place you could go in person and the other one is online.
> 
> I was neuralized when I became a mod.
> View attachment 474778


I figured...that's actually what I was picturing when I asked


----------



## svk (Dec 31, 2015)

olympyk_999 said:


>


One starts out with the verb of what you do with soap. The other one goes good with bbq sauce.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Dec 31, 2015)

svk said:


> One starts out with the verb of what you do with soap. The other one goes good with bbq sauce.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 31, 2015)

Here's a few for you,






















When I get some time, i'll find a few more...

SR


----------



## olympyk_999 (Dec 31, 2015)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Here's a few for you,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let me guess...all the firewood there was pushed through the 4 way on your TW3?


----------



## svk (Dec 31, 2015)

I'd bet he milled those big ones.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Dec 31, 2015)

svk said:


> I'd bet he milled those big ones.


that's why I said "all the firewood"


----------



## olympyk_999 (Dec 31, 2015)

olympyk_999 said:


> hey USMC615 how bout a comeback tour?
> 
> View attachment 474777


USMC615  aint gonna make it now... not with 2 minutes left


----------



## olympyk_999 (Dec 31, 2015)

hope youre happy now svk


----------



## svk (Jan 1, 2016)

I have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 1, 2016)

svk said:


> I have no clue what you are talking about.





svk said:


> If you are trying to win TOTM you better step it up in the next 24 hours. Currently you are in 25th place.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 1, 2016)

svk said:


> I have no clue what you are talking about.


do they neuralize you guys daily or what


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 1, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> do they neuralize you guys daily or what


svk if you are trying to remember, then the answer is yes...get out while you still can


----------



## svk (Jan 1, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> svk if you are trying to remember, then the answer is yes...get out while you still can


It's not new years here yet. Btw you moved into 24th place. Getting closer...


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 1, 2016)

svk said:


> It's not new years here yet. Btw you moved into 24th place. Getting closer...


HUH?


svk said:


> I have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## svk (Jan 1, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> HUH?


Weren't you in 25th place yesterday?


----------



## cigmaker (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm up later than both of you so do I move into 23rd place? If not I'm gonna say this competition has already been determined and not fair to new competitors.


----------



## svk (Jan 1, 2016)

cigmaker said:


> I'm up later than both of you so do I move into 23rd place? If not I'm gonna say this competition has already been determined and not fair to new competitors.


Clock restarted at midnight. 

You are in 2nd place.


----------



## cigmaker (Jan 1, 2016)

See auto reply I knew this chit was fishy! I claim first prize for the south!!! Go ahead and contest if you want we have more guns and beer than anyone and they do mix lol.


----------



## svk (Jan 1, 2016)

cigmaker said:


> we have more guns and beer than anyone


Sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 1, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> let me guess...all the firewood there was pushed through the 4 way on your TW3?


 WHO ? ME??, naaaaaaa sometimes I let the ole' lady do it...






That is, except that big ash on top that's in the third pict above, (here it is getting loaded)






THAT one, i turned into this!






SR


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't have a pic of the biggest, probably was posted here before the hack though. but some later ones.


----------



## olyman (Jan 1, 2016)

svk said:


> If you are trying to win TOTM you better step it up in the next 24 hours. Currently you are in 25th place.


  thanks, you noticed..............


----------



## olyman (Jan 1, 2016)

svk said:


> I know where you can get some pointers.


 yeah .... more than a few in political........


----------



## olyman (Jan 1, 2016)

svk said:


> Sounds like a winner to me.


 the guns, or the beer??


----------



## svk (Jan 1, 2016)

Both.


----------



## olyman (Jan 1, 2016)

svk said:


> Both.


 NO!! an NO!!!! SS will have a timely chat with youuuuuuuuu


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 1, 2016)

olyman said:


> thanks, you noticed..............


svk was one of the originals...
oly why don't you "like" anything anymore?


----------



## olyman (Jan 1, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> svk was one of the originals...
> oly why don't you "like" anything anymore?


 I believe,,he refered to uuuu, as being a troll... capish????


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 1, 2016)

olyman said:


> I believe,,he refered to uuuu, as being a troll... capish????


he did...he also said I should "up my game" as I was in 25th place...


----------



## svk (Jan 1, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> he did...he also said I should "up my game" as I was in 25th place...


Pretty tough to win when 20 people are camping


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 1, 2016)

svk said:


> Pretty tough to win when 20 people are camping


bet theyre banned account doesn't say "banned for being a troll" though?
they don't count


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 1, 2016)

olyman said:


> NO!! an NO!!!! SS will have a timely chat with youuuuuuuuu


Chat about what?


----------



## olyman (Jan 1, 2016)

stihl sawing said:


> Chat about what?


 he wust saying beer and guns are both impotent.........and I said NO!! guns are..and youd have to straighten him out!!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 1, 2016)

olyman said:


> he wust saying beer and guns are both impotent.........and I said NO!! guns are..and youd have to straighten him out!!!


Can't answer for the beer, but the guns do reproduce. Quickly too.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 1, 2016)

Here is one I cut up a few years ago, the trunk is more than three times big as the limb were standing on. Can't find the pic where we are standing by the trunk. It starts right behind that huge knot. I also posted thin in another thread that was wrong.lol


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 1, 2016)

Reminds me of this one:





Any idea what his thing weighed?


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 1, 2016)

Wood Doctor said:


> Reminds me of this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you put that in the back of that ford stranger you have?


----------



## hanniedog (Jan 1, 2016)

All I want to know is who that dumb SOB is standing under that load.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 1, 2016)

You guys break me up. No, that is not me standing under that crotch log. I have more horse sense than that. My Ranger would never forgive me, even if it were loaded gently onto the bed. 

I figure about 4,500 lb, but I could be wrong. It depends a lot on the moisture content. Note also that its solid to the core. Another shot on the way down:


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 1, 2016)

hanniedog said:


> All I want to know is who that dumb SOB is standing under that load.


huh? look again...hes holding the thing up


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 1, 2016)

Wood Doctor said:


> My Ranger would never forgive me, even if it were loaded gently onto the bed


only way to load that into any ford is to drop it from as high as the crane will lift


----------



## Ryan Groat (Jan 4, 2016)

svk said:


> View attachment 474392
> View attachment 474393
> View attachment 474395



What type of wood is this?


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 4, 2016)

Ryan Groat said:


> What type of wood is this?


 looks like fire wood to me...or birch, and maybe aspen?


----------



## svk (Jan 4, 2016)

Ryan Groat said:


> What type of wood is this?


Aspen


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 4, 2016)

svk said:


> It was thrown out years ago, that thing is so warped it wouldn't even fit in. We actually retired this back in the early 90's and stepped up to a little one place atv trailer with fat tires. It just sat in the garage for years until I got it out again.
> 
> I need to put a 2x4 across the back and throw a chunk of plywood in there for a tailgate.


That's funny, I have a very similar looking trailer, but it's not a run of the mill garden trailer. It has a 5 lug axle and leaf springs. It is an old barbecue trailer from a rental place without the top on it. I would like to get some atv style tires on it and open the top up wider for a larger load.
I haven't used it in a while since I have another one (I think it's a swisher) with the atv tires on it. I would like to make that one wider on top an guards to keep the tires from hitting trees.


----------



## svk (Jan 4, 2016)

I got that thing hung up several times this past week. Although at just over 5 heaping loads per cord, it does add up pretty quickly.


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 4, 2016)

svk said:


> I got that thing hung up several times this past week. Although at just over 5 heaping loads per cord, it does add up pretty quickly.


Are you talking about the one with the atv tires or the one in the picture.
Also do you mean a face cord.


----------



## svk (Jan 4, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> Are you talking about the one with the atv tires or the one in the picture.
> Also do you mean a face cord.


The one in the picture. 

6 brag loads in there is over a full cord.


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 4, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> looks like fire wood to me...or birch, and maybe aspen?


Aspen, a s p e n. In a sentence; Aspen waiting a long time to use that one .
I couldn't resist. You can use that one next time olympyk as it's oaky with me.


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Wood Doctor said:


> Reminds me of this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enough to put his hat in his shoes.
Done a lot of work around overhead cranes and there are so many other odd things that could happen the obvious ones should be avoided.
I have made many mistakes from the operators side and I would not put someone in that situation crazy all the things that could go wrong. 
All this is coming from a guy who has run much equipment, is not afraid to take calculated risks, and is quite the adrenaline junky.
even the fact that the wires are not shielded, looks close to me.


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 4, 2016)

svk said:


> I got that thing hung up several times this past week. Although at just over 5 heaping loads per cord, it does add up pretty quickly.





svk said:


> The one in the picture.
> 
> 6 brag loads in there is over a full cord.


Are you sure it's not 7 lol.
It's ok to admit if you were bragging just a little.


----------



## svk (Jan 4, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> Are you sure it's not 7 lol.
> It's ok to admit if you were bragging just a little.


I always underestimate. When you are stacking for yourself there's no sense in overestimating!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 4, 2016)

Wood Doctor said:


> Reminds me of this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I said 4,500 lb and no one here disagreed. This enormous ash log was next cut into smaller pieces that could then be split and processed into firewood. We used a Stihl MS660 with a 36" bar. Several rounds needed to be noodle cut into six blocks before the splitter and two men wrestled with them. Four pickup truckloads of blocks were then hauled to a 22-ton hydraulic splitter for final processing and eventual stacking and drying.

A good-sized building was heated for almost an entire winter with this biomass using a wood stove that waited over six months to burn the splits. Almost nothing was wasted. All of it eventually became heat.


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 5, 2016)

The crane guy said this trunk of maple was 9000 lbs. Filled back of dump trailer. Had more wood in front of dump trailer to keep nose down









Used a 72 inch bar on a 3120 to cut the trunk once I got it home. Also have a video of the lifting and cutting.


----------



## zogger (Jan 5, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> The crane guy said this trunk of maple was 9000 lbs. Filled back of dump trailer. Had more wood in front of dump trailer to keep nose down
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, I love those whoppers! To look at anyway.


----------



## svk (Jan 5, 2016)

zogger said:


> Man, I love those whoppers! To look at anyway.


Not even bad to work one up every once in a while provided you have the right tools and a safe work area.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 5, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> The crane guy said this trunk of maple was 9000 lbs. Filled back of dump trailer. Had more wood in front of dump trailer to keep nose do
> 
> 
> 
> Used a 72 inch bar on a 3120 to cut the trunk once I got it home. Also have a video of the lifting and cutting.



Where's the video??


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 5, 2016)

Had to figure how to copy link while on my phone. Easy on computer.





Oh the chain is 196 dl full comp 404 square grind


----------



## svk (Jan 5, 2016)

Great job on the stumping cut too.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 5, 2016)

Have any of you guys seen -THIS- video....? I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 5, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> Had to figure how to copy link while on my phone. Easy on computer.
> Oh the chain is 196 dl full comp 404 square grind


Half the time when I load a video from my phone I have to fix it when I get home.
How many times did you sharpen the chain to cut that up.
Nice job on that one by the way, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 5, 2016)

This morning I collected the chicken coop that came all the way from Finland.


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 5, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> Half the time when I load a video from my phone I have to fix it when I get home.
> How many times did you sharpen the chain to cut that up.
> Nice job on that one by the way, and thanks for sharing.




Sharpened the chain three times before I got it cut up. First time it took 45 min. Next two times it took 30 min each. This was on the Prosharp. Not by hand. Tried making new chain for it but when dealing with a very long bar you need to add links at first then subtract links as the total chain stretches.


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 5, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> Sharpened the chain three times before I got it cut up. First time it took 45 min. Next two times it took 30 min each. This was on the Prosharp. Not by hand. Tried making new chain for it but when dealing with a very long bar you need to add links at first then subtract links as the total chain stretches.


I figured, it's not fun sharpening a long chain. The longest one I've dealt with was a 32". 
I had 2 skip chains and one reg stihl chain. Lot's of fun to sharpen.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 5, 2016)

Will have to clean out all this green stuff before putting the chickens in there though.


----------



## Johnmn (Jan 5, 2016)

Here's what I have been working on.


----------



## svk (Jan 5, 2016)

JRHAWK9 said:


> Have any of you guys seen -THIS- video....? I thought it was pretty good.


Those boys have my respect!


----------



## svk (Jan 5, 2016)

Johnmn said:


> Here's what I have been working on. View attachment 476505


How much did they charge per cord?


----------



## babybart (Jan 5, 2016)

svk said:


> Not even bad to work one up every once in a while provided you have the right tools and a safe work area.



So you would beat on that with your beloved X27 and S2800... ?


----------



## svk (Jan 5, 2016)

babybart said:


> So you would beat on that with your beloved X27 and S2800... ?


No. I'd beat on it with my 2186 and a loop of square file!!!!


----------



## babybart (Jan 5, 2016)

That's what I was thinking but I know how you go on about that Fiskars and now the Husky... hell I bought an X27 because of it!


----------



## svk (Jan 5, 2016)

babybart said:


> That's what I was thinking but I know how you go on about that Fiskars and now the Husky... hell I bought an X27 because of it!


Well I'm not a fanboy because I'm brand agnostic. Just don't want to see people work harder than they should have to!

Noodling rules.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 5, 2016)

Would love to see the 3120 with 72" bar noodling that maple. Would be swimming in noodle soup.


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 5, 2016)

svk said:


> Well I'm not a fanboy because I'm brand agnostic. Just don't want to see people work harder than they should have to!
> 
> Noodling rules.


Brand agnostic, you sure about that choice of words.
Ok on to important topics, as long as your noodling with an orange saw.


----------



## Johnmn (Jan 6, 2016)

svk said:


> How much did they charge per cord?


They charge me 30 buck's a cord to haul the wood that I cut


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 6, 2016)

KiwiBro said:


> Would love to see the 3120 with 72" bar noodling that maple. Would be swimming in noodle soup.


And, let's hope that it's soft (silver) maple. That might make it a tad easier. Otherwise, buy a few extra files for sharpening.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 6, 2016)

Wood Doctor said:


> And, let's hope that it's soft (silver) maple. That might make it a tad easier. Otherwise, buy a few extra files for sharpening.


Hand filing 72" loops? Gonna need a wetter week.


----------



## Jim Timber (Jan 10, 2016)

Johnmn said:


> They charge me 30 buck's a cord to haul the wood that I cut



Where are you operating and who are you selling to if you don't mind?


----------



## Johnmn (Jan 10, 2016)

Between mcgregor and grand rapids most of my wood goes to sappi and savanna pallets. But some of the big oak goes to deer river


----------



## Jim Timber (Jan 10, 2016)

Sappi said I didn't have enough wood to get a contract when I talked to Pat last summer. How's Savanna to deal with on smaller loads, or don't you know?

I'm on a 7T axle road, so I can't do a semi full if I wanted to. I'm hoping to haul about 5 cord a load when I get my medium duty truck going.


----------



## hayboy (Jan 11, 2016)

Sawyer Rob said:


> WHO ? ME??, naaaaaaa sometimes I let the ole' lady do it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love that table and EVERYTHING ON IT.


----------



## Xjcacher (Jan 15, 2016)

Here's the best I can do for right now.


All slippery elm and hackberry.


----------



## svk (Jan 15, 2016)

Xjcacher said:


> Here's the best I can do for right now.
> View attachment 478726
> 
> All slippery elm and hackberry.


Your trailer is in much better shape than mine!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 15, 2016)

svk said:


> Those boys have my respect!



*AMEN!*, bro ~ mine, too!!! {tips hat and seen smiling...] 

I have run in 18-wheelers up on the dirt logging roads, high in the Pacific NW's High Cascades... _'bringing out the timber!'_ cutting same... in earlier days (daze), still such a sight is impressive. that 9,000 # stump of a chunk... *WOW!* definitely a job for some Pro's...


----------



## Xjcacher (Jan 15, 2016)

svk said:


> Your trailer is in much better shape than mine!


My Father-in-law bought it about 30 yrs. ago, it sat in the yard unused for probably 20 yrs. until I asked my MIL for it. I believe it's seen more use in the last 2 years than in all the time my FIL used it. It still has the original (dry-rotted) tires on it, it's amazing what a little tire sealer will do.


----------



## T. Mainus (Jan 16, 2016)

Just started working on this yesterday. Took me 2 days to get it all back to the shop. 14 loads with our 8x14 deckover dump trailer. 100% oak with a couple of walnut logs in there was well. Figure it is going to be around 12-14 cords when we are all done. There is a couple of monster burr oak logs in the back that are about 36" across.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 16, 2016)

> Show Us Your Brag Load



I cut and skidded out some firewood logs the other day,






then lifting them over my wagon and sawing out my "latest" bragging load, (EVERYONE LOVES my new 2260!!)






With that done, I pulled the load home,






It was REALLY nice working out those days and it's a nice load of splits too!






Once home, the load sat a few days as the weather got colder and colder, and then it snowed... SO, yesterday I decided to split it, but of course, I barely got started and I got cold and wussed out, so I lowered the splitter, quit and came in and sat next to the wood stove!






It sucks to get 0ld!! lol

SR


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 16, 2016)

T. Mainus said:


> View attachment 478962
> View attachment 478963
> View attachment 478965
> View attachment 478967
> ...



*no two ways about it!...* that is definitely an impressive operation. *awesome!* like the wintery setting!!  enjoyed seeing it, thanks for posting. when I am splitting oak firewood I like to have a small fire going, too. especially on a cold day. just seems to _'tune'_ the scene a bit! adds a bit of that Pacific NW flair I feel so connected to.  the other day I noticed some sawing sounds... later saw this pile of what appeared to be oak twigs out in front of my neighbors house, just couple addresses down from me. hmm  while walking my dog I see they had an oak trunk split in two and the winds had brot upper tree to its final efforts to 'remain aloft!'... and heavy tree pick up was a full month away.  all i could see was lots of oak firewood stix needing to be made.  so hauled it on down to my place for some soon-to-be splitting firewood fun. by the big pine trunk, pix is day before what I dragged in... nice free oak wood for the taking. very conveniently located. i see this stuff on regular basis. yesterday got the bigger stuff. bit bigger than I could handle alone so fired up my 026 and whittled it down to a mere _"ummph! uhh-h... grunt"_ mode. lol... trimmed off the limb crotches, decided to make chunks... rolled to road, the smaller stuff hauled in on yard kart with my 'prime mover' tractor... and the heavier stuff, these chunks are real heavy! believe it or not... as fresh, green wood. ie, bit wet! dragged them on in... down 'loggers row'...then once I got all the chunks 'on property'... went back and culled the pile for the small stuff, nice firewood, but not needing to be split. plenty of it in there, too... well, enuff for my needs, all things considered...  hope some of you enjoy my firewood photo essay... *A Fall Season Firewood Gathering*.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 16, 2016)

Sawyer Rob sed: _It sucks to get 0ld!! lol_

ah, heck! you don't look too old to me. lol... but, trust me... oh how I can relate!!  liked those wintery hauling n cutting pix! here is a shot moving some downed cut oak limbs up on the farm...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 16, 2016)

*Sawyer Rob:* like that PTO log splitter you have there. looks to be HD all the way. real nice! how many TONS is it rated at? when u have it up and operating do you have to support the free end underneath at all? what brand is it, if you don't mind my asking?....


----------



## MountainHigh (Jan 16, 2016)

Not my load, but thats a pretty BIG load Right there . . . . 
Evidently Port McNeil Vancouver Island - on private road!
and I'm pretty sure it's not photoshoped.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 16, 2016)

QUOTE="MountainHigh, post: 5720216, member: 112960"]Not my load, but thats a pretty BIG load Right there . . . . 
Evidently Port McNeil Vancouver Island - on private road!
and I'm pretty sure it's not photoshoped.



[/QUOTE]

either way, biggest I have ever seen... even on Gold Rush tv show... lol... and I have seen some big stuff come on down out of the High Cascades, Snoqualmie area... when we were young kids taveling... whenever we came across a big load of timber, wood... etc,... Dad wouldn't say, 45 cords there... LOL... always would say, _"full block of houses for sure... " _

to Dad: *DAD, R.I.P. *one of the Pacific NW's best gunsmiths, shooters and White Hunter.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 16, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *Sawyer Rob:* like that PTO log splitter you have there. looks to be HD all the way. real nice! how many TONS is it rated at? when u have it up and operating do you have to support the free end underneath at all? what brand is it, if you don't mind my asking?....



My splitter is a Timberwolf TW3HD, and I've not found ANYTHING that will stop it, The little Deutz diesel powering it, just sips fuel and purr's away...







EVERYTHING get's pushed through the 4-way wedge,






No support is needed on the end,






I like the way it's "self propelled", I can drive it right out where I need it. It's fast and extremely well made, it's one of my best buys!

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 16, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> Sawyer Rob sed: _It sucks to get 0ld!! lol_
> 
> ah, heck! you don't look too old to me. lol... but, trust me... oh how I can relate!!


 That's because that's my helper in the pict., with the chainsaw.....not me!



lol

SR


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 16, 2016)

Sawyer Rob said:


> That's because that's my helper in the pict., with the chainsaw.....not me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*oic*! got me on the age bit, but then I prob just missed the _'Sr.'_ sign off. lol me? I am a _Jr. _*Awesome!* sure sums up my impression(s) on that splitter. thanks for the info and such. plan to ck it out online....


----------



## 066blaster (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 16, 2016)

066blaster said:


> View attachment 479175



*MAN!* another monster load... from the high country! that certainly would make Paul Bunyan smile... his blue ox, _*Babe*_ too, no doubt! impressive to say the least... however... smiles aside... are there any vids of these kind of loads coming down the spirly mountain roads...? I know the crew I ran with in the high timber din't load like this!!! doubt we could have evern found a driver 'brave enough'... heck down south here... on regular roads... they tip 'em over on a regular basis... and we are not talking too high of a center of gravity... still, this un here... no doubt is a classic: _gotta love it!!_ lol

file in: *cool lumberjack pix!*


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Jan 25, 2016)

Don't know if this has been posted before but here is a good conversation starter for you guys...






I can see the Craigslist ad now: For sale, good firewood truck!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 25, 2016)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> Don't know if this has been posted before but here is a good conversation starter for you guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seeing is believing... as in seeing the unbelievable! wonder how that rear bumper handles the dips and bumps of road travel?... omg!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 25, 2016)

well, not to be outdone in the world of *[toot! - toot!!]* *show us your brag load*... here is my weekend brag load! on wheels, too i mite add, pun intended - 2 wheel wheel barrow... kinda proud of it... 

nice pile of split cedar kindling! 10 cu ft wheel barrow is about half full... was about 1/3 full with first batch. 7 - 8 cu ft split cedar kindling! should end up with 6 - 8 or so packed brown paper grocery bags full, which is how I pack it away for dry keeping and easy use access. I augment the cedar with never-run-out pine tree twings (got plenty). think that cedar kindling is hard to beat... lits fast, easy and burns hot. so what do you think? worthy of being a brag load?... albeit at the other end of the scale??


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Jan 25, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> well, not to be outdone in the world of *[toot! - toot!!]* *show us your brag load*... here is my weekend brag load! on wheels, too i mite add, pun intended - 2 wheel wheel barrow... kinda proud of it...
> 
> nice pile of split cedar kindling! 10 cu ft wheel barrow is about half full... was about 1/3 full with first batch. 7 - 8 cu ft split cedar kindling! should end up with 6 - 8 or so packed brown paper grocery bags full, which is how I pack it away for dry keeping and easy use access. I augment the cedar with never-run-out pine tree twings (got plenty). think that cedar kindling is hard to beat... lits fast, easy and burns hot. so what do you think? worth of being a brag load?... albeit at the other end of the scale??
> 
> View attachment 481215




I put a single cookie in my one truck earlier this year.


----------



## Oldman47 (Jan 25, 2016)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> Don't know if this has been posted before but here is a good conversation starter for you guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a guy that does trash pickup as a side job where I live. He is one of 3 companies that do it here in the village and his truck looks almost that bad. It has some kind of slip-in trash handler in the bed of his pickup.


----------



## olyman (Jan 25, 2016)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> Don't know if this has been posted before but here is a good conversation starter for you guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oooooooo man,,would a hwy patrol,,or DOT have a blast with him!!!!!!!!! when they got done with the tickets...the value of the truck and wood,,wouldn't equal 1% of the fines?????


----------



## olyman (Jan 25, 2016)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> I put a single cookie in my one truck earlier this year.


 did you band the outside dia,,so it wouldn't crack???


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Jan 25, 2016)

olyman said:


> did you band the outside dia,,so it wouldn't crack???



Got it in the barn on edge and no banding. so far so good. If it holds up I'll slice it again and make some tables out of it. Just a waiting game at this point. Ash tree was standing dead for a few years.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2016)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> I put a single cookie in my one truck earlier this year.



Cookie Monster would like that monster! - how did u get it in your truck?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2016)

final kindling talley...

lot of homefires packed in there... only takes 6 -8 or so cedar kindling to coax the freshly lit tinder into a nice fire...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2016)

*brutus* responded well today to a couple of well placed kindling stix himself....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2016)

Yikes! do I see a face in there? a soul claimer coming to visit... too soon!


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Jan 26, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> Cookie Monster would like that monster! - how did u get it in your truck?



Just pick up one side and stood it up. Then backed the truck up and leaned it against the tailgate. Then 2 of use lifted it up and just slid it on. Heavier than it looks though.







Sawdust building up and the four foot bar wasn't quite big enough for one pass.






Here is a shot of the distance from stump.






I did cheat on splitting it though!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2016)

*Kevin in Ohio:*

good pix! your splitter looks unique, beam steel box, not H or I beam... any pix of that? definitely HD model. type & tonnage? will u just let 'the cookie' dry naturally? I would think it mite cup some, or split....

thanks for taking time to post up the cool  *'brag shots'*... title well earned, imo.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Jan 26, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *Kevin in Ohio:*
> 
> good pix! your splitter looks unique, beam steel box, not H or I beam... any pix of that? definitely HD model. type & tonnage? will u just let 'the cookie' dry naturally? I would think it mite cup some, or split....
> 
> thanks for taking time to post up the cool  *'brag shots'*... title well earned, imo.



In building/repairing splitters over the years the box beam frame simply holds up better for me. I've never had to repair one. Can't say that for others I or H beam. The build album of the splitter is at the bottom of my posts. Click on that and you see everything on how it was made and why. 28 gpm pump, 5 inch cylinder with adjustable stroke, dump valve, swing away tables, quick detach on split head, full auto cycle valve, overhead 360 swivel cordless remote winch to drag and lift, outriggers to stabilize, etc. Put in a lot of features I wanted that no one offers. Love it too.






The cookie has 6 months dry time inside so far with no bad cracks yet. If it stays together I'll try the table thing. Dad made one years ago from a walnut stump and thought I'd try it with this one. Nieces all want one to so if I get 2 out of this I will have a cat fight on my hands for the extra!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2016)

*kevin in ohio* said:

>The build album of the splitter is at the bottom of my posts. Click on that and you see everything on how it was made and why.

i'd like to ck it out... just not sure where in your posts the build starts? can u post the link to it? I see some build info/pix - a red one, just not sure if that is the yellow one. thanks...


----------



## Jakers (Jan 26, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *kevin in ohio* said:
> 
> >The build album of the splitter is at the bottom of my posts. Click on that and you see everything on how it was made and why.
> 
> i'd like to ck it out... just not sure where in your posts the build starts? can u post the link to it? I see some build info/pix - a red one, just not sure if that is the yellow one. thanks...


should be number 16. it has a pic of a lawnmower for some reason


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Jan 26, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *kevin in ohio* said:
> 
> >The build album of the splitter is at the bottom of my posts. Click on that and you see everything on how it was made and why.
> 
> i'd like to ck it out... just not sure where in your posts the build starts? can u post the link to it? I see some build info/pix - a red one, just not sure if that is the yellow one. thanks...



I switched the lead pic. the lawnmower was the first pic of the album and what I got the motor from. Here is a direct link for you:

http://imageevent.com/kevininohio/woodsplitter


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 27, 2016)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> I switched the lead pic. the lawnmower was the first pic of the album and what I got the motor from. Here is a direct link for you:
> 
> http://imageevent.com/kevininohio/woodsplitter



well, hey... *Thanks!* ... I would say that pictorial foto essay is most impressive. it's quite clear to see how and why your red truck turned out as nice as it did! has it ever been in any of the truck/off road - performance publications? I have seen no shortage of cool projects over the years... airplanes to hot rods... and in between... I would say with no reservation, and rightly deserved... " spectacular!" describes both of your projects - very impressive and quite out of the ordinary; skillfully executed! imo, you are a_ brilliant_ dreamer, designer, fabricator... and builder. I like all the precision metal working, design and assembly... 

you said:
_Not saying this is the way everyone should do it, it just suits our needs and I'll try to give some tips along the way to help others._

I got a laff out of that...  _'everyone'..._ little doubt in my mind that most, if not all... here on the AS are very mechanically inclined... yet doubt _everyone_ could ever build something like that, even if they wanted to. [no disrespect to anyone intended, ie - everyone, myself included and I have a machine shop!]... but I am sure _'everyone'_ would agree... clearly an example of an exceptionally well designed and built piece of custom equipment bringing together many mechanical disciplines in an original design! if there was a magazine called: *Hot Log Splitters Illustrated*.... no doubt your log splitter would be front cover material... with a full spread inside... 

thanks again for the link. I enjoyed with eyes wide open...  my fast run thru your pictorial essay. I will go back and read it for detail...  study your thinking, design and approach. it is well documented, no doubt a lot can be learned there... 

I can relate to your wanting less straining and bending over. me, too! just today I said having scrounged in a bunch of oak... 2 day project, even today all afternoon in the rain (dedicated) lol, well tomorrow the city will prob haul the pile off, gotta striked while the iron is hot... (rains and wet, cold Seattle like weather aside, sometimes timing is everything! either you want it, or you don't!) well, I said.... _ok, bub! ... now the work begins!_ [cutting, splitting and stacking] I am influenced by much of what I see here on the AS. chain saws, arborist and logging ops aside... certainly with all the unique splitters, setups and useage. I am rethinking how I can set up my splitting operation to help reduce the straining and bending over... 

I recently found the AS as a result of researching more indepth the techniques for chain saw cylinder porting... after reading some threads, cheking things out... it didn't take me too long to realize, omg... this place is a woodcutter's Mecca!  why, even I could join up! so much to see and do... and your awesome log splitter is just one example why. designing, cutting, welding, drilling, pinning, reaming, hydraulics.... Gzzz as in you didn't buy it, you built your own...

very nice!


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Jan 27, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> well, hey... *Thanks!* ... I would say that pictorial foto essay is most impressive. it's quite clear to see how and why your red truck turned out as nice as it did! has it ever been in any of the truck/off road - performance publications? I have seen no shortage of cool projects over the years... airplanes to hot rods... and in between... I would say with no reservation, and rightly deserved... " spectacular!" describes both of your projects - very impressive and quite out of the ordinary; skillfully executed! imo, you are a brilliant dreamer, designer... and fabricator. I like all the precision metal working, design and assembly... what would you rate its ton capacity at?
> 
> you said:
> _Not saying this is the way everyone should do it, it just suits our needs and I'll try to give some tips along the way to help others._
> ...



It's a 5 inch cylinder with around 2750 PSI behind it so the math guys with the charts can tell you the true tonnage. I appreciate the kind words and I always have liked building stuff. Farming teaches you a lot about repairing stuff so it won't break again and my years there gave me invaluable skills that have helped me through the years. I tend to invest funds into tools and machinery rather than new cars and trips so it has built up over the years. It's all in what you enjoy I guess.

I do a lot of things with some basic tools. It may take longer but you can get there eventually. Taking on side jobs and putting those funds into buying the next tool that will make things easier/faster. It's the same approach I take with wood heating. Funds not paid to the oil man have been put into materials to make things easier, Stove, conveyor, splitter, saws, etc. I've never paid for propane, oil or gas to heat my home. I'd rather pay a German for a saw and an American for a Boiler. I'll throw the Arabs a bone for fuel for the saw and truck to haul though!

The truck was featured in a auto parts store calendar this year. Had several photographers say they would get with me for a magazine thing but they never call and I don't actively pursue it. Started taking it to shows locally and it has done really well. I did trailer it for the first time out to Iowa for the national rally for these trucks a couple years ago. Had to do it once as we are kind of a family and was pleasantly surprised when it won Best Military Dodge and Best of Show.

If there is one thing I've learned over the years, it is this. If you have the desire and willingness to try to do something. that is half the battle. May take a while but if you don't give up, you'll get there.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 27, 2016)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> It's a 5 inch cylinder with around 2750 PSI behind it so the math guys with the charts can tell you the true tonnage.



26 1/2 Tons +/-


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 26, 2016)

Bur oak on monday.

23000lbs from crane meter. Would not dump. Had to push logs out. 66 inch ID at widest.





















Edit

All cut up


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 26, 2016)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> The cookie has 6 months dry time inside so far with no bad cracks yet. If it stays together I'll try the table thing.


You could try PEG (polyethylene glycol) sealer.


----------



## lefturnfreek (Oct 27, 2016)

Wow.....that's a load....!!!


----------



## cre73 (Oct 27, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> Bur oak on monday.
> 
> 23000lbs from crane meter. Would not dump. Had to push logs out. 66 inch ID at widest.
> 
> ...




Time to lock this thread "YOU WIN"


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 27, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> View attachment 533687
> View attachment 533688
> View attachment 533689


Is that you after the carbon tax?


----------

